# Water bottle refund ?



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I realize it is not a lot of money - but since installing our reverse osmosis filters we no longer need Ciel bottled water. We have 3 bottles for which we were charged. My wife tried to return them to the guy today when he pulled up to the house and he said - no we don't take those back. Any experiences ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is time to buy goldfish or to start a ship-in-a-garafon project.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Cut off the tops with a knife and you have a 5 gallon/19 liter bin to store anything you want to store.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cuerna1 said:


> I realize it is not a lot of money - but since installing our reverse osmosis filters we no longer need Ciel bottled water. We have 3 bottles for which we were charged. My wife tried to return them to the guy today when he pulled up to the house and he said - no we don't take those back. Any experiences ?


Anything I want to dispose of I put on the sidewalk the night before along with the trash on a garbage pickup day and it is gone before the truck arrives in the morning.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cuerna1 said:


> I realize it is not a lot of money - but since installing our reverse osmosis filters we no longer need Ciel bottled water. We have 3 bottles for which we were charged. My wife tried to return them to the guy today when he pulled up to the house and he said - no we don't take those back. Any experiences ?


Are these water bottles empty or full?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

cuerna1 said:


> I realize it is not a lot of money - but since installing our reverse osmosis filters we no longer need Ciel bottled water. We have 3 bottles for which we were charged. My wife tried to return them to the guy today when he pulled up to the house and he said - no we don't take those back. Any experiences ?


Are you just trying to get rid of the bottles or get back the cost of what you had to pay for the bottle? 

If you just want to get rid of the bottles, I'm sure there are plenty of Mexicans of lesser material wealth who would be happy to take them off your hands. You could probably leave them on your sidewalk with a sign saying "Gratis" and they'd be gone in a flash!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree with ojos azules11.
I was wondering if this was really a subject or someone was really bored


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I think you bought them when you started

An ant colony in one of them ..... maybe planters for the others


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ZzzZzzZzzZzz


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

just clean them out good, put them away, never know when you might be without water and may need them, im sure your nice water system doesn't work too well with no water, and remember you live in mexico


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

SirRon said:


> just clean them out good, put them away, never know when you might be without water and may need them, im sure your nice water system doesn't work too well with no water, and remember you live in mexico


What does "remember you live in Mexico" mean?


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> What does "remember you live in Mexico" mean?


usa has had drinkable water from the tap for about a 100 years now, why cant mexico be the same? many cities in the usa has tap water rated to be more clean than bottled water


so thats what i mean


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Water in America: Is It Safe to Drink?
Many cities in the US have polluted tap water, many others have polluted water sources, people may think they are drinking clean water, that is a matter of perception.
Why can't Mexico be the same in that and other issues? Because God loves Mexico


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

.........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

??????????


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SirRon said:


> usa has had drinkable water from the tap for about a 100 years now, why cant mexico be the same? many cities in the usa has tap water rated to be more clean than bottled water
> 
> 
> so thats what i mean


And Europe has had decent public transit and a great train system for about 100 years now, why can't the US be the same? Because they are different places with different problems, that's why. The US would be doing well if they could do public transit half as well as Mexico does, let alone imitate Europe.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> ??????????


I wrote something, It wasn't nice, so I edited it .....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I wrote something, It wasn't nice, so I edited it .....


That was wise, Gary.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The trouble is that curiosity is making the propellers on the aluminum foil beanies whirl.


----------

